# Need a new drum throne



## Ajb667 (Feb 23, 2016)

My current throne is a ....ty, wobbly piece of garbage. All it has it a tiny round padded seat and i hate it. Its super uncomfortable, and playing for more than 20 minutes kills my back. I need a new one desperately. Are there anu under 100 bucks that will be more comfortable and will keep my back from killing me?


----------



## gnoll (Feb 23, 2016)

I would suggest that you try before you buy if possible. What's comfortable to one person may not be comfortable to the next. I once bought an expensive Pearl throne without trying it first because someone else was using it and I figured... uh... it's expensive so it has to be comfortable. Big mistake, it's not comfortable at all, and it makes my butt super sweaty. The best throne I tried was some Tama with a cloth seat.


----------



## toothbrush (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm too lazy to check the price, but Roc-N-Soc thrones are amazing. Wouldn't trade them for anything. Great comfort level, very well-suited for drumming.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree with gnoll that you should try and find what you find comfy before buying if possible. But if you can find one used, I personally enjoy my DW5000 throne. I picked it up off of eBay a couple months ago for just shy of $80 used, and I think it's a solid choice. I find it comfier than my old one (a small light, stiff, very not-padded one like you describe), plus it's got a spindle height adjustment and feels solid while you're playing.


----------



## Fretless (Feb 26, 2016)

I love my pork pie.


----------



## Locrain (Apr 24, 2016)

toothbrush said:


> I'm too lazy to check the price, but Roc-N-Soc thrones are amazing. Wouldn't trade them for anything. Great comfort level, very well-suited for drumming.



My drummers have always liked these.


----------



## FrznTek (May 1, 2016)

Fretless said:


> I love my pork pie.



I love mine too! (Big Boy Bicycle version.... more than $100 unfortunately.) I sometimes wish it had a backrest though.


----------



## ruasiyot (Jun 7, 2016)

sometimes wish it had a backrest though.


----------



## Ebony (Jun 7, 2016)

+1 to Roc-n-soc.

Double-braced locking mechanism, couch-level comfort, and no nasty lower back pain after practice. 
Way above 100 dollars, but your back will thank you later.


----------

